

Nickd Launches “Draft Foundation”: Happier customers and lower churn, all in one - kaisdavis
https://draft.nu/foundation/

======
jagthedrummer
Does anyone know if Foundation addresses the issue of how to handle the
migration of existing users from the pre-foundation version of the interface
to the post?

~~~
nickdpi
Hey, creator here.

Obviously this depends heavily on the system, but I hope to address both the
logistic/technical and support side of the migration in our final month
together. You should come away with at _least_ the overall strategy for how to
execute on this.

~~~
jagthedrummer
Thanks!

